# My first tut -  "Deep Blue Teal" [pic heavy]



## magi (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi, yuppie, I did my first tutorial yesterday - a better version of my FOTD 2-23-07 http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=65864. I try my best with describing, but it´s very hard for my. 

What did  I use?
~ concealer (IT STICK + HYDRASTRECH)
~ foundation (BOBBI BROWN Stick)
~ brow wax (BROW ZINGS)
~ e/s base (ARTDECO)
~ blot powder (silk powder)

~ shadestick (SHARKSKIN)
~ mixing medium (water base)
~ pigments (DEEP BLUE GREEN, TEAL, FAIRYLITE)
~ kajal ( black & pacific blue)
~ mascara (BLACK)

~ beautypowder (selfmade; light mauve)
~ MSF (NAKED YOU & LIGHTSCAPADE)
~ LIP PLUMP
~ lip glass (FLORABUNDANCE)

Brushes:
~ 129SH
~ 275
~ daVinci: rounded one, small flat, large flat

So here we go:






The naked truth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I usually use mineral foundation, also for concealing, but this time I used my BENEFIT It Stick for the dark circles and the redish spots. Also I have taken agnés b. HYDRASTRECH concealer under my eyes.







I use foundation for only at nose and chin and maybe between the brows. Although my complexion ist not very nice, I prefer it naturally :-D I used my BOBBI BROWN foundation stick in "sand" and applied it with my finger. The sma with the e/s base from ARTDECO on my lids. As long as it dries, I make my brows. I use the wax of BENEFITs Brow Zings "03". Also not too much. I prefer only defining :-D In the end a finish with 100% silk powder everywhere - also on my lids. Under the eyes I leave lot of powder, beacause I am going to use pigments :-D


Now I apply "Sharkslin" s/s on the lid and blend it with my finger. This will make my DEEP BLUE GREEN look deeper and long lasting :-D I hope so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










This is my favorite brush: the rounded daVinci and a dip it into DEEP BLUE GREEN Pigment...








... and apply it on the lid and make a niceline from outer to inner corner - I go step by stepalways some millimeters higher.







Using a small, flat brush, mine is also from daVinci, I apply DEEP BLUE GREEN again in the lower lid just beyond the lashes. Go on to the outer corner and connect the  bow with the dark  area above and correct the shape.







I wet my larger, flat brush from daVinci with wb mixing mediom and dip it into TEAL Pigment. I dap the color in the middle of my lid, also a bit in the crease.







Now I use a dry 275 brush, take some TEAL again and apply it arround the wet area and blend it with DEEP BLUE GREEN by speckling it. (???)







The same brush and the same technique - but another pigment. I used FAIRYLITE under the brow, going lower until DEEP BLUE GREEN and applieng it 2-3mm over the dark area. Now I take the rounded daVinci brush again and take lot of FAIRYLITE and make the dark line much smoother...






... starting in the inner corner and leave lot pigment on the border and blend the two colors. I make some short movements from dark to light.







The same at the lower lid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I used agnés b. liners - first the black on in the water line and unter the lashes - the "blue pacific" over the black one in the waterline. It makes the black softer and matches the DBG.







I dipped a liner brush (mine is TBS) into mixing medium and take some DEEP BLUE GREEN and make a line just over the lash line.







Apply black mascara - benefit PLUSH here - and he eye make up is done :-D












I don´t have so many brushes, also no specific, like 187, so I used my 129SH for my selfmade beauty powder, which is light mauve with nice shimmer, then for NAKED YOU MSF under the cheek bones, my lovely LIGHTSCAPADE on the cheeks and this one applied with my finger under the brow bow :-D







I have fringy lips, so I take some nude pencil and surround the lips. Then I apply LIP PLUMP by benefit on my lips - no, not to plump, but because of the tan colour. My lips get very dry when I use foundation. In the end some FLORABUNDACE lip glass and this is the result :-D






















I hope you understand what I mean. If there is something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, please let me know :-D


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Mar 16, 2007)




----------



## duch3ss25 (Mar 16, 2007)

wow, thanks for putting this up. i love teal and deep blue green piggies but i haven't really had the nerve to use them as e/s (only as liners). i sure will try this out, thanks!!

btw, you did a great job! the tut was really helpful


----------



## Lissa (Mar 16, 2007)

Really gorgeous, thank you!


----------



## Georgia Skyy (Mar 16, 2007)

*love it!!*


----------



## sharyn (Mar 16, 2007)

You are gorgeous!!!  I love the color combo and the way you presented this!


_ ...und dooooch, deine "complexion" *ist* nice!! _


----------



## magi (Mar 16, 2007)

Thank you :-D I am happy you like it  

Sharyn, I have many red spots, but the pix don´t show them


----------



## Ciara (Mar 16, 2007)

Thank youuuuu!!!  Great Tut...lovin the eyes.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 16, 2007)

wow that looks really pretty!


----------



## Kim. (Mar 16, 2007)

Gorgeous colours! Nice job
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Scorpio (Mar 16, 2007)

This is beautiful! Maybe one day I will be able to use this tutorial to practice using darker colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you!


----------



## Janice (Mar 16, 2007)

You did a wonderful job!! I really like how you showcased the products you used, and used a film strip style picture to show application. I hope you will consider entering your tutorial in this month's contest!


----------



## dreamqueen (Mar 16, 2007)

Yes, you should def. enter the contest!  That was wonderful!  Also, your hair looks really pretty down.


----------



## n_c (Mar 16, 2007)

That was great! I love the eye combo...thanks for posting.


----------



## breathless (Mar 16, 2007)

very pretty! thank you!


----------



## linkas (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks for the tut, I like this look!

Magic eyes!


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 16, 2007)

beautiful! awesome tutorial. love the whole look!


----------



## magi (Mar 16, 2007)

Thank you sooo much. You are so cute :-D Can you help me: how can I enter the contest. I would give it a try :-D Have I only to post in the thread then?


----------



## xodesirae (Mar 16, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## french-dessert (Mar 16, 2007)

goooooooooood jooooooooob !!! i luv it


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 16, 2007)

Absolutely stunning!!!!


----------



## Simi (Mar 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_You did a wonderful job!! I really like how you showcased the products you used, and used a film strip style picture to show application. I hope you will consider entering your tutorial in this month's contest! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Yeh she is right. You've done great job


----------



## meowgoezdacow (Mar 17, 2007)

ohmygosh this is absolutely FAB!!!!!! i love it.


----------



## kiannack (Mar 17, 2007)

Great tut, very detailed


----------



## Beachgrl07 (Mar 17, 2007)

Amazing! I never thought to layer colors like that!


----------



## Holly (Mar 17, 2007)

wowww I need to go buy teal!


----------



## stephbunny (Mar 17, 2007)

oh this tutorial is sooo great! thank you for outlining all your steps especially when it comes to blending. it helps alot. =)


----------



## puffyamiyumifan (Mar 17, 2007)

very nice!  Good one to try tonight for st pats day! Thanks for sharing=)


----------



## stevoulina (Mar 17, 2007)

Really pretty!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd love to see more tutorials from you!


----------



## missvox (Mar 17, 2007)

wow, beautiful job, you are skilled!


----------



## jenn2 (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow, this tutorial is amazing! I love it.


----------



## suzy_ (Mar 18, 2007)

great job! i like it a lot


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 18, 2007)

thats really helpful 
love the colors
thanks for the tut


----------



## veilchen (Mar 18, 2007)

That's great, the blacks and blues look so amazing on you!


----------



## angi (Mar 18, 2007)

Wow! Your eyes look fantastic. I really want deep blue green now!


----------



## Jacq-i (Mar 18, 2007)

Beautiful!! Your skin is so nice, and the makeup is flawless! Please enter the contest!!


----------



## krackatoa (Mar 18, 2007)

wow, thanks! i really love tutorials that are very detailed!


----------



## ellesea (Mar 18, 2007)

The makeup looks perfect, but you yourself are absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Emmi (Mar 19, 2007)

Love it!! You look so beautiful!


----------



## magi (Mar 19, 2007)

Thank you sooo much. I have never expected such a feedback.


----------



## mm87511 (Mar 19, 2007)

how do you like lip plump? is it drying at all?


----------



## magi (Mar 19, 2007)

I use it very often, as I looove nude lips. Usually I use some balm or BENEFIT Smootch before I apply LIP PLUMP, but then it´s not so long lasting. I suppose, if you use only LIP PLUMP, no balm before or no gloss on it, it´s maybe a bit dry. But foundation makes my lips much more dry and it doesn´t look so smooth then...


----------



## Morgana (Mar 19, 2007)

really lovely, plus I wanna steal your eyes!


----------



## joojifish (Mar 20, 2007)

Gorgeous eyes and great techniques.  Thanks!


----------



## glamdoll (Mar 20, 2007)

wow! I love it! ive been looking for something to do w my teal pigment!


----------



## poppy z (Mar 20, 2007)

It's so great! 
deep blue green + teal : so beautiful!
I will try it soon!

thx for sharing!


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for the great tutorial, magi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You've done a wonderful job


----------



## juicyaddict (Mar 23, 2007)

I like how you gave details on your blending techniques, thanks!


----------



## capspock (May 15, 2007)

Very pretty. I regret now I swapped my Teal piggie!


----------



## xedenx (May 16, 2007)

This is SO pretty! love the teal!


----------



## sophette (May 16, 2007)

This is gorgeous! 
I'm going to try it tomorrow! 
Thank you


----------



## lethaldesign (May 16, 2007)

i LOVE this look!! a perfect semi-dramatic look for going out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i need deep blue green & fairylite, but i think i have some substitutes that *might* work ok.

great tutorial


----------



## Odette (May 16, 2007)

Beautiful. Your eyes are smokin' hot. Great tut.


----------



## Make-up Lover (May 16, 2007)

Love it, very pretty!


----------



## triccc (May 16, 2007)

holy crap that is goreous!


----------



## xiahe (May 17, 2007)

HOT!


----------



## Antigona (May 17, 2007)

Thanks that's amazing, I love your tutorials, they show how to have a beautiful pale skin, even with tits. And it's easy to understand!  The deep blue is georgous on you. I'll try this! THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR SHARING!


----------



## daisydeadpetals (May 19, 2007)

WOW, this is absolutely gorgeous!  I love it!


----------



## miko (May 20, 2007)

that looks amazing!!! i am definitely going to try that look as soon as i get hold of the right colours


----------



## MISSJESS2003 (May 22, 2007)

THAT WAS A AWESOME TUTORIAL. I WAS JUST WONDERING HOW I AM GOING TO DO MY EYES FOR MY BIRTHDAY(MAY 25
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). WHEN I GET HOME I AM SO TRYING THIS OUT. THANKS


----------



## magi (May 22, 2007)

Thank you all.... My boyfriend has birthday on 25th too :-D I will try this in other shades then. Maybe DEEP PURPLE with VIOLET or FOREST GREEN with CHARTREUSE...


----------



## Brianne333 (May 23, 2007)

I just love your tutorials, I will always look forward to seeing more from you! <3


----------



## amietron (May 24, 2007)

Does the Lip Plump actually plump your lips? 

I love the nude lips with the dark eyes.


----------



## magi (May 25, 2007)

No, it´s doesn´t plump. The effect of BENEFITs product is, that if you apply lipstick over it, the fine lines are already filled and it looks like more, but it doesn´t has an effect like products with chili or something... I love nude lips sooooo much too :-D


----------



## JCBean (May 31, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Schnurbseltini (May 31, 2007)

I love it so much, it´s gorgeous!!! :beifall: ;-)


----------



## Conner (Jun 1, 2007)

I love it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Magi, it is amazing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Schnurbsel:
I think our smileys don't work here..


----------



## magi (Jun 1, 2007)

Hi schnurbsel, hi conner, nice to have you here


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Jun 2, 2007)

That was very creative and original. Thanks.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 5, 2007)

I love how this looks on you. It really brings out your eyes and its not overpowering.


----------



## evekk (Jun 5, 2007)

beautiful - I love it.  Really makes your eyes pop


----------



## EyeshadowJunkie (Jun 10, 2007)

great job! i love this!


----------



## alyce (Jun 18, 2007)

hey i was just wondering what was the lip pencil called that you used?? the nude one?? thanks!


----------



## ankheera (Jun 19, 2007)

love love love this tut!!!!


----------



## liza0183 (Jun 21, 2007)

This is exactly what I needed I wanted the teal pig but wasn't sure thanks for the lovely tu tu


----------



## magi (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alyce* 

 
_hey i was just wondering what was the lip pencil called that you used?? the nude one?? thanks!_

 
This is nn lip pencil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It´s a eye khol by ELLEN BETRIX. I am not sure, if it´s still available. But I think a simple concealer would do the same :-D


----------



## PBunnieP (Jun 22, 2007)

OMG your eyes look so mesmerizing. The colours look fab girl!


----------



## ViV04 (Jul 9, 2007)

wow nice!  I need to get myself some teal pigment now. hehehehehe


----------



## labwom (Jul 9, 2007)

I just tried it as I was reading it and I love it! Thanks!!!


----------



## Fati (Jul 9, 2007)

loved it!


----------



## TinaGreece (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow! you have GORGEOUS eyes and the make-up is fantastic! i'm going to try and copy that!


----------



## Magic Markers (Jul 9, 2007)

So beautiful!


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 10, 2007)

this was SUCH a great tutorial.  exactly what i needed to show me how to correctly work w/ pigments.  i could never figure out how to blend the colors after i'd foiled them on w/ mixing medium.  your technique of applying a second coat of dry pigment to blend is absolutely genius.

 i'm totally running upstairs now to try out what you've taught me...


----------



## magi (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks... That´s what I wanted to... Ehn I started with Pigments I was looking for exsactly such advices ;-)


----------



## tiramisu_kake (Jul 11, 2007)

veryyy prettyyY!!


----------



## sassychix (Aug 8, 2007)

very pretty!!


----------



## magi (Aug 8, 2007)

Just want to add another version of this - I already posted a FOTD, that is made the same way, just DEEP PURPLE insted of DBG and VIOLET instead of teal. I based with MATISSERIE paint, but this was a bad idea. A black base is better :-D


----------



## Chocolatemousse (Aug 11, 2007)

cool!


----------



## eslover (Aug 17, 2007)

Awesome!!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Aug 18, 2007)

This is so pretty! I cannot wait to try this! You have such beautiful eyes, I'm so jealous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw, I noticed that you live in Germany, I used to live in Frankfurt and Heidelberg! I miss it there SO much!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jan 16, 2010)

I am using this one tonight. 
Thank you!


----------



## MalaRea (Jan 16, 2010)

Wow....So beautiful


----------



## Shashawy (Jan 28, 2010)

Very very very beatiful eyes and usefull tutorials..Thank you


----------

